# EA Sports UFC video game reveal shots of UFC's Frank Mir, Jose Aldo and Ricardo Lamas



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From BloodyElbow:



> Frank Mir, Jose Aldo and Ricardo Lamas are all scheduled to appear at the UFC 169: "Barao vs. Faber 2" pay-per-view (PPV) event this Saturday night (Feb. 1, 2014) inside the Prudential Center in Newark, New Jersey (results here).
> 
> And after that?
> 
> ...


Any gamers here looking forward to this release?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope. These games are just terrible.


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree these games are too damn hard. Also I don't have time to play video games.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Stefan_Hutch333 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've got this game, its allot better than the old UFC games for sure!

Just a shame that EA have made it, they are so crap at optimizing games and their games generally tend to feel a bit un-finished.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Fight Night: Champion was such an amazing game, shame they couldn't translate that to the UFC game.

But Bruce Lee is in it, that's cool.


----------

